# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  التداوى بالأعشاب(الطب البديل): الكركدية

## هيثم الفقى

*الكركدية 






Hibiscus
العائلة : الفصيلة الخبازية 
يعرف باسم : الجوكرات والغجر والقرقديب والكركديب والحماض الأحمر 
الجزء المستخدم: السبلات 



الكركديه نبات شجيري يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي مترين وسيقانه حمراء وسبلات كأس ازهاره ‏‏(المحيط الخارجي للزهرة ) حمراء اللون ويزرع في كثير من البلدان مثل السودان وجنوب ‏مصر والجزء المستخدم من النبات هو السبلات التي تحيط بالزهرة والتي تكون بعد تجفيفها ‏حمراء دامنه أو فاتحة.‏
يحتوي الكركدية على جلوكوسيدات بالاضافه الى مواد ملونه واملاح اكسالات الكالسيوم ‏وفيتامين ج ويتلون الكركديه باللون الاحمر بسبب وجود مركبات بيتاسيانينية كمايحتوي على ‏مواد هلامية.‏
أثبتت أحدث الابحاث العلمية أن شرب الكركديه يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع ويزيد من سرعة ‏دوران الدم ويقوي ضربات القلب وللكركديه قدرة كبيرة على قتل الميكروبات مما يجعله مفيداً ‏في علاج الحميات وعدوى الميكروبات وأوبئة الكوليرا ومن خواصه أيضاً انه مرطب ومنشط ‏للهضم.‏

الكركديه في الطب القديم: عرف الفراعنة زراعة نبات الكركديه واستعملوا ازهارها ضمن بعض الوصفات ‏العلاجية وبالاخص كشراب مسكن لآلام الرأس وكطارد للديدان ومنذ نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ونبات الكركديه ‏يعتبر مصدرا رئيسيا من المصادر الطبيعية لانتاج الألياف النباتية اللازمة لصناعة الحبال والورق والسليليوز ‏النقي وقد اصبح حاليا هذا النبات من اهم النباتات الاقتصادية في الصناعات الغذائية والدوائية حيث ان ‏مستخلصه المائي على البارد او الساخن لكؤوس الازهار يستعمل كمشروب منعش جدا خاصة بعد تحليته ‏بالسكر كما ان هذا المستخلص بعد تركيزه يعتبر كمادة ملونة ومكسبة للطعم المميز له لدخوله في صناعة ‏المشروبات الغذائية والجلي والحلويات

اما الكركديه في الطب الحديث فقد اتضح من الابحاث التي أجريت على أزهار الكركدية في كلية العلوم بجامعة ‏القاهرة ان خلاصة هذه الازهار لها تأثيرات فعالة في ابادة ميكروب السل ولديها القدرة على قتل الميكروبات ‏وخاصة لكثير من السلالات البكترية وبالاخص باسيلس واشرشيا وكولاي وغيرها بالاضافة الى بعض ‏الطفيليات.. وقد وجد من الأبحاث التي أجريت على أزهار واوراق الكركدية انها تهدي من تقلصات الرحم ‏والمعدة والامعاء وتزيل الامها، وهي مفيدة ايضا ضد الحميات.‏* 
منقول

----------

